# Plastisol transfer feasible



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,

recently i learned about plastisol transfers, but most of the vendors are from usa, do they offer international shipping.

I'm from India would it be feasible to import, what will be the shipping cost. Would it make sense to import? 

Which one is the right vendor and have a very soft hand like real screen printing


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I suspect it would be much, much, cheaper to find someone in India that screenprints but you would have to contact each transfer maker and ask if they will ship overseas. I'm sure some of them will.


----------



## jayantjain (Aug 5, 2011)

The shipping cost willl be huge until you order a big enuf quantity that can compensate a little for the shipping cost


----------



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

jayantjain said:


> The shipping cost willl be huge until you order a big enuf quantity that can compensate a little for the shipping cost



Hey Jayant you inbox is full


----------



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

wormil said:


> I suspect it would be much, much, cheaper to find someone in India that screenprints but you would have to contact each transfer maker and ask if they will ship overseas. I'm sure some of them will.



I know it would be much cheaper if done in india, but theres no vendor in India involved in plastisol transfers and in my city no screen printer as well, I would scout again but lets see what happens!

Do you someone in Asia, doing it, so that shipping is reduced?


----------

